# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  أخبار تكنلوجيا..حلوة و متجددة

## brushzone

http://www.brushzone.info/gennews.asp

*موقع حلو كتير في اخبار تكنلوجيا جديدة....اوقات طيبة للاعضاء*


*http://www.brushzone.info/gennews.asp*

----------

